# blackpowder shotguns?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

anybody out there use blackbowder for waterfowl or turkey? I'd like to give it a try. Benelli does not produce a muzzle loader  so I'm looking for advice on what model to purchase and what loads to try.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MY RECOMENDATION IS TO GO TO SCHEELS IN FARGO OR BISMARCK AS THESE STORES HAVE PEOPLE THAT UNDERSTAND AND HUNT WITH MUZZLE LOADERS AND WILL HELP YOU FIND WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR. i USSALLY DO NOT PROMOTE A STORE BUT I HAVE NOT FOUND A BETTER SOURCE FOR INFORMATION ON POWDERS LOADS SHOT AND OTHER RELATED ITEMS THAN I DID THERE.

I USED A OLD CVA SCATTERGUN THIS FALL ON CANADA'S I HAD A BLAST, BUT THE GUYS HUNTING WITH ME COMPLAINED THAT I WAS GIVING THE GEESE A SMOKE SCREEN TO HIDE BEHIND.

Please read about the letter to our Legs.[Hot Topics] before following this advice. I thought seriously about removing this, but the employees did not write the letter.


----------

